

DropBox attacked by spammers? - blantonl

Has anyone recently seen odd movie files showing up in their DropBox folder?<p>I just noticed a Growl notification that indicated the file "CandidCamera.wmv" was removed from my DropBox folder, yet I never initiated any action.<p>Since WMV movie files are a standard attack vector for many computers, I'm wondering if spammers have somehow hit Dropbox and Dropbox took action to remove those files.<p>Anyone else seeing this behavior?  Now I am getting concerned about my use of DropBox.
======
jannes
You should probably change your Dropbox password. It could be compromised.

Or maybe someone just changed a file in a shared folder? You can see a list of
your shared folders here: <https://www.dropbox.com/share>

------
Zakuzaa
Check Events section in your dropbox account. (on dropbox.com)

------
Kenan
I didn't see anything.

